# Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt



## Emtix (29. November 2016)

Hey, habe seit einigen Wochen meinen Angelschein und habe mir eine Spinnrute zugelegt. Mir ist aufgefallen das ich sehr oft "Knoten" in meiner geflochtenen Schnur bekomme die sich aber nach ein bisschen Fummeln relativ leicht lösen lassen.
Nun ist die Frage liegt es am Köder der beim einholen Wirbelt und  die Schnur verdrallt oder an meiner Stationärrolle.
Habe bemerkt das bei der Rolle oben und unten kleine Rillen bleiben, also die Schnur nicht bis in die Ecken verlegt wird.

Habe die Quantum Fire 40 und hier ist noch ein Bild dazu.


----------



## murph (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Die Schnurverlegung sieht meiner Meinung nach gut aus. Allerdings sieht die Schnur relativ lose aufgespult aus. 
Das mag die Schnur nicht so gerne, da so beim Auswerfen einzelne Schnurwicklungen "mitgerissen" werden können und sich dadurch Knoten bilden.

Gruß


----------



## Emtix (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Was würde es da für möglichkeiten geben dies zu verhindern ?


----------



## Andal (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Einfach mal alle 5 Würfe die Schnur durch die Hand gespannt einleiern, oder einfach Köder benützen, die mehr Widerstand bieten.


----------



## Angler9999 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Wie soll dir da jemand ne vernünftige Antwort geben.
Wie womit angelst du? Köder? Angelart, Spinnen Jiggen oder was auch immer. Etwas mehr darfst du schon sagen
Dazu noch Rute und Schnurfabrikat und Durchmesser wären ideal.

Falls du Spinner benutzt verdrillt es sich ganz sicher.

Ist die Spule richtig drauf?
usw....


----------



## murph (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Lose Schnur nicht einfach so aufwickeln, sondern diese durch die Finger laufen lassen und mit den Fingern auf Spannung halten.


----------



## Miju (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Hi,

ich habe meine Schnur das erste mal halbherzig aufgerollt und ähnliche Probleme wie du gehabt. Dann habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht das noch einmal ordentlich zu machen. Dazu habe ich mir das größte, dickste und schwerste Buch im Haus geschnappt. Das Buch in er Mitte aufgeschlagen, Schnur rein und wieder zugeklappt. Dann die Schnur erneut aufgerollt. Dadurch, das sie durch das Buch geführt wird, drehst du immer gegen eine gesunde Grundspannung.

Mir hat es geholfen.
lg
Micha


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Vorsicht mit Büchern und anderen reibungshitzerzeugenden "Werkzeugen" - eventuell ist dann eine neue Schnur schon nach dem Aufspulen im Eimer.

Wesentlich schonender ist es, die Schnur beim Aufspulen durch einen nassen Lappen zu kurbeln.


----------



## Emtix (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Habe meine Rolle in einem Angelladen bespulen lassen.
Angel momentan nur mit Blinkern und Spinnern 12-30g da meine Ködersammlung noch nicht so groß ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Das maschinelle Bespulen im Laden kann ebenfalls Perücken mit verursachen, da dabei die Eigenwicklung der Rolle ignoriert wird.

Lege daher am besten die Schnur komplett auf einer nassen (!!!) Wiese aus und kurble sie anschließend durch einen nassen Lappen mit so viel Anpressdruck wie möglich wieder drauf.


----------



## Emtix (29. November 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das maschinelle Bespulen im Laden kann ebenfalls Perücken mit verursachen, da dabei die Eigenwicklung der Rolle ignoriert wird.
> 
> Lege daher am besten die Schnur komplett auf einer nassen (!!!) Wiese aus und kurble sie anschließend durch einen nassen Lappen mit so viel Anpressdruck wie möglich wieder drauf.



Werde ich morgen mal Versuchen und hoffe das es dann nicht mehr vorkommt

Danke!


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Das verdrillen kommt dann vom Spinner. Und evtl. von drehenden Blinkern. Bei Spinnern kannst du durch ein vorgeschalteten Excenter Abhilfe schaffen. Am Wirbel des Stahlvorfachs ein zwei cm langes Mono anbinden und eine Bleischrotkugel dran klemmen. Dann verdreht sich die Hauptschnur sich nicht so stark. Im Board hier gibt es mehrere Lösungen hierzu.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schnur wird schlecht auf Spule verlegt*

Genau - ich persönlich finde es jedoch besser, das Monostück für das Schrot direkt am Spinneröhr anzuknoten sowie am eigentlichen Spinner noch einen Zweitwirbel per Sprengring zu befestigen.

So hat man den Zweitwirbel nur im System, wenn man ihn wirklich braucht = bei Blechködern bzw. Ködern, die sich gern um die eigene Achse drehen (was Wobbler und Gummiköder zumeist nicht machen [sofern sie standardmäßig laufen] - bei zwischenzeitlichem Wechsel auf diese fällt der Zweitwirbel dann weg).

Zudem sitzt das Gewicht dann direkt am Spinner und nicht am oberen Ende des Stahlvorfachs.

Bei Verwendung eines Zweitwirbels ist eventuell dann gar kein zusätzliches Excentergewicht mehr nötig.

Das kommt aber natürlich auf die Drallfreudigkeit des jeweiligen Spinners sowie auf die Drehfreudigkeit der verwendeten Wirbel an.

Zur Drallverhinderung an Spinnern eignen sich auch Excenter-Bleistangen (dann bekommt man einen waschechten Bleikopf-Spinner à la Abu Mörrum)

--> für Blinker sind die aber nix.

Für Spinner und Blinker gleichermaßen eignen sich jedoch vorgeschaltete Anti-Drall-Plättchen auf dem Vorfach.

Faustregel für normale Blinker: Wenn ein Blinker durchgängig heftig um sich selbst rotiert, führt man ihn zu schnell 

--> der soll flanken bzw. wedeln und nicht nonstop abturbinen, Rotation je nach Bauart idealerweise nur in der Absinkphase bei Spinnstopps.


----------

